# Gold Spilo or Maculatus??



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Around 4" at the LFS i'm really lookin for a Mac....What you think?










Pic not to good with my cell....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's a Mac with the black band at edge of tail.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweet thanks...

From pic does he look pretty healthy?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He looks healthy with nice gold color.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> He looks healthy with nice gold color.


Thanks agian...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He looks very much like mine in the avatar.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Where is this at Superbee?

I was in Toms River and Brick today for work...is there a place out your way?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea where is this fish? I might make a trip there to look at it.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Where is this at Superbee?
> 
> I was in Toms River and Brick today for work...is there a place out your way?


Ahhhh now if i told u my fish might disapear...LOL

Its 88 pet world in Brick....The owner joe is kinda weird and dosent really know anything about Piranha, but he does get them in from time to time..He also has a pretty large red in another tank also....

MY FISH BETTER BE THERE WED!!!!!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I have off tommorow i guess im taking a drive to Jersey!









I jsut got mine last night so you dont have to worry about me getting it.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Retaks said:


> I have off tommorow i guess im taking a drive to Jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really only 3 fish he has...Duno how far your drive is..


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

To Tomsriver? Its not worth the trip for me to just get a Spilo/Mac. IM rught across the Comm Barry Bridge in PA. The guy that owns a LFS here is tyring to get this bigger store that is about 8 times the size of what he already has and do a small wall of different types of Piranhas. I really hope he dose it since im in the store a few times a week. He takes great care of his fish.


----------

